# SATA/ATA TiVo Upgrade Problem



## frodneb (Oct 30, 2005)

Has anyone tried to bake a new disk with IC or use the Hinsdale or Weakness upgrades with an eMachines T5026 computer or similar hardware? The T5026 has only one ATA/IDE port which has the CD and DVD drives attached. The other port is a SATA port which does not support my new Maxtor QV drive (300GB). I have an additonal IDE/ATA HD controller card installed in the computer, but the software will not see it in the linux bootup. All of the above TiVo upgrade software presumes that the MB has 2 ATA ports.

You linux gurus...are there any commands to make the computer see the additional controller? Can the upgrade be made with the CD drive and the new HD on the (only) existing ATA controller?

Thanks in advance for any help!

Rich


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can connect the CD and the TiVo HDD to the bus. You might be able to use a USB 2.0 FAT32 drive as a backup partition.


----------



## frodneb (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks classicsat...

I just ordered a SATA to ATA converter and will try to put it on the SATA buss...hopefully the IC will see it just like an ATA. 

Rich


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Unless the IC has SATA driver, you can not use the SATA port. You should be able to hook up the TiVo drive and the CD drive to the PATA port, one master and one slave.


----------



## frodneb (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks...will try both the CD and the new drive on the existing PATA port.

Rich


----------

